# Even more pics of the Palettes & brush sets-Lots of Pics-



## V2LUCKY (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Lisa182 (Sep 17, 2005)

I am all over those eye palettes, I can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## kristabella (Sep 17, 2005)

olive eye palette & brush set for moi!


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow, I need to buy magenta pallettes & Olive brush set. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## user2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Argh why are they all cool????? But maybe I'll get purple eye palette and the olive brush set! I'm so glad I waited for this one instead of taking the Tailormade set!!


----------



## Vespcat (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow *drool* I totally need the Olive sets!


----------



## misswilliam (Sep 17, 2005)

none of these appeal to me....... the packaging is 80's and the square shape of the eyeshadow/lipstick looks awful and cheap.

what is with that plastic and crappy chinese material they have on the brush cases. yuck....


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 17, 2005)

This is possibly gonna be my favourite collection ever. 
I'm loving the brush sets.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 17, 2005)

would the brush sets be practical? can someone describe to me how they would be used/carried etc Can you only keep the brushes in there? Is it just made to sit at home for show and storage?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 17, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misswilliam* 
_none of these appeal to me....... the packaging is 80's and the square shape of the eyeshadow/lipstick looks awful and cheap.

what is with that plastic and crappy chinese material they have on the brush cases. yuck...._

 
im gonna agree. i hate the packaging!! being that its small and square reminds me of cheap makeup or stuff i used when i was young! like 5years old young!


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't like the colours in any of the palettes. Oh well.


----------



## polobear45 (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Argh why are they all cool????? But maybe I'll get purple eye palette and the olive brush set! I'm so glad I waited for this one instead of taking the Tailormade set!!_

 
I SO AGREE!!!! I'm glad I waited too!!!


----------



## samtaro (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't want any of the palettes, but I want 2 of the brush sets!


----------



## roxybc (Sep 17, 2005)

Ahhh. I already have 3 brush sets in total, 2 from the Tailormade collection, but I want one of these too!!! I'm definitly getting all the eye pallettes


----------



## sweet tea (Sep 17, 2005)

It'll be the teal and olive sets for me... too bad I'm not crazy about the e/s in the magenta, I like the pallet.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 17, 2005)

Yikes! I personally think those brush sets are fug, but I adore the eye palettes and want them ALL!


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misswilliam* 
_none of these appeal to me....... the packaging is 80's and the square shape of the eyeshadow/lipstick looks awful and cheap.

what is with that plastic and crappy chinese material they have on the brush cases. yuck...._

 
WTF? you guys are crazy! these are the prettiest brushsets ive seen them make thus far! compared to those crappy metallic plain rectangles. well anyway the oriental material is actually silk. 

hmm well i think they are gorgeous. not sure what to think of the palettes yet, i need to see them in person. so far i like the last eye palette most. i hate lip palettes so ehhh... i actually like the size of the eyeshadows they look bigger than the little rectangles they had in the other casing :\

OH YA and the coloring IS wayy off on these pictures because if you look at these http://www.marisolrivera.com/wst_page7.html you can see the purple palette is actually supposed to be the magenta ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you can tell a lot of warm tones got washed out in the pics.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_ OH YA and the coloring IS wayy off on these pictures because if you look at these http://www.marisolrivera.com/wst_page7.html you can see the purple palette is actually supposed to be the magenta ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you can tell a lot of warm tones got washed out in the pics._

 
That's so true!! That's why I'm trying to photoshop them... because the magenta isn't supposed to be BLUE. And the Olive isn't supposed to be BLUE-GREEN. But I can't fix them.... Grrrrr. (If the brush bag is enough magenta/pink, the little cute thing (It's on the left) is too much green/blue)


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 17, 2005)

Good thing I hate the whole chinese looking thing. They look really cheap and kinda childish. I won't be buying any so that's a good thing for my wallet. 

Those are all eye palettes?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 17, 2005)

I think they're beautifull..how are they childish?


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 17, 2005)

i agree i dont see them as being childish :O if anything i thought the tailormade stuff was yucckkk haha 

im sure not everyone likes the whole oriental theme, but hell im sick of all that glitz and glitter lookin stuff. i think this theme is very sophisticated. i saw pictures of the holiday bags and i can agree those are ugly though. (last year they had sateens, this year they are all faux croc.) they looks scaryyy :O haha


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 17, 2005)

Which bags Lah_knee?? The brush set??


----------



## Lisa182 (Sep 17, 2005)

^^scroll down to the very bottom on this site:
http://www.marisolrivera.com/wst_page7.html


It's the very last thing on the page


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 17, 2005)

Hum yes.... they look cheap and tacky...


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 17, 2005)

I for one LOVE the packaging. <3 Gorgeous and sophisticated. Unfortunately I have so many blues/purples...not sure if I'll get anything.


----------



## enka (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmm, me liky olive brush set...

Besides I'm looking for a decent foundation brush. Mine is a super cheap Sally brush, that works well, but...(you know what I mean, I'm sure  )

I'm not into purples, so I'm not interested in the other palettes.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I think they're beautifull..how are they childish?_

 
They just look like something I can remember having as a kid. I hate chinese themes so that might be why I can't stand them, but they just don't look cute to me at all.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 17, 2005)

I really liked the Sateen ones from last year and am now kicking myself for not picking up one of those brush sets, as all the new brush sets that have come out this year so far, I've HATED.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 17, 2005)

I hated the looks of the tailormade palettes, but liked the colors so purchased the cool palette anyway. I think the same will be true of these palettes. With the tailormade you have to be so careful because the fabric will get dirty. To me the most important thing is the color of product. That being said I thought the Adorn palettes were beautiful in all ways.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay, at least i only need 2 pallettes (oh, and a vivaglam pallette) and the green brushes...  I thought i'd need absolutely EVERYTHING


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 17, 2005)

omg i am so getting the purple brush set..im so excited!!!!!!


----------



## haha_noodlez (Sep 17, 2005)

I like the palettes but I know already have colors that are very similar to those so I guess I'd just have to wait to see them in person. Although, I know I'm getting the vg palette for sure.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 17, 2005)

None of the palletes really appeal to me.
But the olive brush set!!!
OH MY GOD, my money will most def. go to them.


----------



## lola336 (Sep 18, 2005)

i guess u have to like oriental themes to like this..but im loving the brush sets and the cases..i may have to trade my plain old black one in for this one


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 18, 2005)

whoa the colors on those pics seem to be quite off.. needless to say i LOVE them!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm gonna get the Teal brush set. Love the case they're in! Maybe one of the e/s palettes...will have to see in person first.


----------



## Joke (Sep 18, 2005)

It looks so pretty!
Thank you for posting!


----------



## munchi_75 (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Argh why are they all cool????? But maybe I'll get purple eye palette and the olive brush set! I'm so glad I waited for this one instead of taking the Tailormade set!!_

 
*cries* 
I bought the tailormade set, but these ones are heaps better! the tailormade packaging was so ugly and the case was bulky!

they're the same brushes also.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shame the tassels don't match...


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm confused which ones come with brushes, just the bags with tassles? the one at bottom which look plainer are just empty bags?

Also is it worth getting fancy packaged mini brushes? Is it just a novelty? Would you carry the brushes only in that bag everywhere? or just keep it looking nice at home in the bag?
Would you end up buying full size brushes in the end for the long term aswell as these were too much of a novelty/pretty buy?


----------



## Kristen (Sep 18, 2005)

woah.. i love the teal and olive eyeshadow colours.. but i still am not really feeling the embroidery.. :S


----------



## nora_e (Sep 18, 2005)

I JUST noticed that the MAC logo is in the middle of the emblem on top of the palettes.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 18, 2005)

im getting all eyes and the purple brush set


----------



## joytheobscure (Sep 18, 2005)

Too cool for me I think.


----------



## PrimpinKitty (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *munchi_75* 
_*cries* 
I bought the tailormade set, but these ones are heaps better! the tailormade packaging was so ugly and the case was bulky!

they're the same brushes also.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Shame the tassels don't match..._

 

Yeah, I'm so freakin pissed I bought the Tailormade brush set--These sets are gorgeous IMO...I may buy them and swap my Tailormade...


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 19, 2005)

I *need* the olive eye palette and I'm torn between the magenta & the olive brush sets....


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Sep 19, 2005)

this is the first year im goin to b buyin holiday stuff and its so different from the things that ive seen from the previous years =( I still want to buy tho.. Im feelin n not feelin the desgin its not all that holidayish.. but oh well..


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Sep 19, 2005)

oh and are those all e/s or are they e/s then lip?


----------



## user4 (Sep 19, 2005)

haha, i just showed my bf and he looked at it and was like "OMG r u gonna buy all that???" i dont have a real answer for him cuz i want it all!!! but omg, the hole in the pocket!!! lol


----------



## ladycandy (Sep 22, 2005)

does anyone know how much the brush sets are?


----------



## MACreation (Sep 22, 2005)

They are usually like 46, right?


----------



## roxybc (Sep 22, 2005)

Does anyone know how much each item is in Canadian prices??  Especially those lip product treasures thingys??


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Does anyone know how much each item is in Canadian prices??  Especially those lip product treasures thingys??_

 
If you find it, let me know! I would guess 40$ CDN...


----------



## Cleopatra (Sep 22, 2005)

When are these available?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatra* 
_When are these available?_

 
October 20th!


----------



## xiahe (Sep 25, 2005)

O.O I really want the green eye palette and brush set.  ♥♥♥


----------



## Jaim (Oct 4, 2005)

I like the brushes! I'll get one for my friend and one for myself. Haha.


----------



## clockworkrose (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm in love...the first 2 eye pallettes and the magenta brush set are definitely on my Xmas list!!!
Too bad I'll probably be on Santa's naughty list...damn.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 4, 2005)

I want the olive brush set, because it's got a 212 instead of a 266. I have a full-sized 266 already, and I don't like it.

Probably can't afford the brush set anyway, but still... It's nice to dream.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 9, 2005)

Is there a break down of the brush numbers of each brush set?


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 9, 2005)

I think this new collection is gorgeous! I so do not think it is childish.  Its beautiful and its made out of silk? I think once you see it in real person some of ya will change your minds hehe But Im definitely gonna get the Olive Brush sets and maybe one of the pallettes!  SO when is this collection coming out again????


----------



## xiahe (Oct 9, 2005)

eye palettes and the magenta / teal brush sets are a MUST for me.  O___O


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm all over the cool mini l/g set, and definitely want one of the e/s kits. Can't decide yet between olive or magenta though--I want to see better pics before I make a decision. 

I have NEVER been this anxious for a holiday set to come out before. I'm scaring myself.


----------



## jeanna (Oct 13, 2005)

holy smokes - i have a feeling i'm going to be so very broke. these pictures look great but i'll have to see everything in person. my personal experience with photos of new products in relation to my perceptions of the colors at the time is that they are always off. the colors that i LOVED in photos i am only so-so about in real life; the colors i thought were blah i fell in love with. that's just me though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i was just reading through some of the comments... i personally don't care about what the packaging looks like. i care about the actual product. so to me, it doesn't matter if the physical packaging of the eyeshadow palette is ugly, i won't be wearing the palette on my face, i'll be wearing the eyeshadow right? so as long as the colors look good, then i'm happy! same with the brush sets. the brushes themselves look great. if you aren't a fan of the case, then store them elsewhere. no big deal


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_im gonna agree. i hate the packaging!! being that its small and square reminds me of cheap makeup or stuff i used when i was young! like 5years old young!_

 
I know! I agree with you guys on this. and for some reason I feel kinda bad for saying it, because I know almost everyone loves it. I think the packing is UGLY! it's not "mac" to me. the brush set packaings don't bother me as much as the palettes! man... those things are hideous.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklyrocks* 
_Can someone please give me a list of the brushes in the olive kit, and a list of the brushes in the other two kits (the same, I believe)?

Please and thank you._

 
Teal - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE
Magenta - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE.
Olive - 168SE, 190SE, 194SSE, 212SE, 252SE


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_would the brush sets be practical? can someone describe to me how they would be used/carried etc Can you only keep the brushes in there? Is it just made to sit at home for show and storage?_

 
I wouldn't use the SH brushes on a day-to-day basis. The quality in the short brushes can be compared to the ends of your hair, rather than near the root of your hair like in the long handled brushes. I would use these sets only for traveling and what not. If one of the sets comes with a couple brushes that you don't already own and you would like to use every once in a while, that's a great way to do it!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_I know! I agree with you guys on this. and for some reason I feel kinda bad for saying it, because I know almost everyone loves it. I think the packing is UGLY! it's not "mac" to me. the brush set packaings don't bother me as much as the palettes! man... those things are hideous._

 
I know what you mean. I don't *mind* this year's packaging but the packaging for last year's Holiday palettes was much classier IMO.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 15, 2005)

I am going to have to go see in person. Looking for a warm palette as well..


----------

